# Gymnogeophagus sp.norte



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

As I sit here typing this I am watching them lay eggs .

They have been courting for 3 days now and have picked the back side of a piece of drift wood as their spawning site 

Will try to get pics if they will let me


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on the eggs! Fingers crossed :3


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

Well they have hatched and mom and dad are looking after the wigglers 
They have moved them 2 times in the last 24 hours to different pits in the gravel , cant get a good pic of the wigglers but here is a pic of dad


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats very nice.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work Steve. I knew it wouldn't take long.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Apisto-Nut needs to change his user name to the "Fish Whisperer" ...


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

Roflmao :d


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

And there free swimming


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

wow nice fish

what size are the parents?


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

2 1/2 -3 inches , still have some growing to do


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

very lovely fish, good luck with the fry


----------

